# System freezes on loading vmwgfx



## jardows (Sep 24, 2019)

I have installed FreeBSD 12.0 in a VMWare Workstation 15 Player virtual machine.  I am trying to load the graphics drivers, but the system freezes with no keyboard reponse.  I have to use the VMWare controls to power off or restart the system.
I have installed form packages open-vm-tools, drm-kmod, adn xf86-video-vmware.
I have setup the tools in /etc/rc.conf

```
vmware_guest_vmblock_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmhgfs_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmmemctl_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmxnet_enable="YES"
vmware_guestd_enable="YES"
```
After my first attempt to use vmwgfx.ko by adding to the rc.conf failed, I have taken to manually loading the module:
`kldload /boot/modules/vmwgfx.ko`.

I do not get any error messages, just after loading the system freezes.

Here is the output of `dmesg | grep drm`

```
[drm] DMA map mode: Using physical TTM page addresses.
[drm] Capabilities:
[drm]   Rect copy.
[drm]   Cursor.
[drm]   Cursor bypass.
[drm]   Cursor bypass 2.
[drm]   8bit emulation.
[drm]   Alpha cursor.
[drm]   3D.
[drm]   Extended Fifo.
[drm]   Multimon.
[drm]   Pitchlock.
[drm]   Irq mask.
[drm]   Display Topology.
[drm]   GMR.
[drm]   Traces.
[drm]   GMR2.
[drm]   Screen Object 2.
[drm]   Command Buffers.
[drm]   Command Buffers 2.
[drm]   Guest Backed Resources.
[drm]   DX Features.
[drm] Max GMR ids is 64
[drm] Max number of GMR pages is 65536
[drm] Max dedicated hypervisor surface memory is 0 kiB
[drm] Maximum display memory size is 262144 kiB
[drm] VRAM at 0xe8000000 size is 131072 kiB
```

Any advice on how to get the proper graphics support for VMWare working?

Edit:  clarified the version of FreeBSD being used.


----------

